# Come on ladies! TTC#2



## Hope16

Hi ladies! Welcome to the thread! :DUST: 


Looking for buddies to keep each other sane through our fertility journey! Please feel free to stop by and say hello, share your story and where you are in your cycle.

I am 35, DH is 33. We had a baby boy born 9/1/16. It took 3 IUI cycles to conceive him. We are trying for baby #2. Just had my first IUI on 1/13/18. After a whirlwind of confusing results I am cautiously pregnant but on ectopic watch. 

I could use all the support and advice in the world. Feel free to share! Thanks everyone


----------



## tankel

:hi: I'm also TTC #2. My daughter's 2nd birthday is tomorrow. This is my 7th cycle TTC.


----------



## Stacip

Can I join you ladies???

Also TTC #2. DS1 is almost 8 months old. 

We are going to start trying this cycle :)


----------



## tankel

So when is everyone's test day or O day?

I'm hoping to O at the end of the week.


----------



## Stacip

My O is going to be around the 31st of January (AF due tomorrow). So not for a while :( I forgot how annoying the waiting was haha.


----------



## Hope16

Hi ladies, thank you for joining!



@tankel I go in Wednesday morning for a blood test to check to see if the trigger shot made me ovulate....and then I go back on the 27th for the pregnancy blood test. So far no symptoms...just constipated from the clomid and some mild cramping from the IUI. Waiting is the hardest part but chatting with you ladies on the bump will make it go by faster.


@Stacip best of luck this cycle! are you trying naturally or need fertility assistance?


----------



## Stacip

Im trying naturally. Took 3 months with DS1, so hoping things go smoothly this time as well.


----------



## Hope16

I have unexplained infertility and my husband has low sperm count/bad morphology. It took 3 IUIs before we got pregnant with my son (Landon, now 16 months old).

We've been trying since last June with no luck...so this month we are back to IUI. Hopefully this cycle takes! If not, we will try IVF next month.


----------



## ash_paul

Hey yall! Im currently ttc with my 2nd. Ive been using Clearblue ovulation kits this month. Hope u all get your bfs!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Hiiiii &#128075;&#127995; 
Im ntnp till the end of the year then will be TTC for #2, although after my first I swore id never actively try again. 
I have a little boy whos nearly 4. And hubby will soon be going to work away so it wont be straight forward TTC


----------



## Hope16

welcome ash_paul & mrnmrsm!

How are you girls feeling?! 

actively trying is just absolutely dreadful isn't it?? makes if feel like a chore of sorts... I wish it were easy for me and my husband. we tried for a longggg time before deciding we needed fertility help. 

OPK sticks are confusing for me...I always have a positive result, every day of the month. very frustrating. weekly blood work and ultrasounds help me figure out when I ovulate. I think I ovulated on the 13th. The ovulation trigger shot will be in my system until at least this Friday. No point in peeing on a stick because I will be having a blood pregnancy test down that Saturday morning.

I really hope it worked this time!


----------



## tankel

GL Hope.

I'm in the TWW. Going to POAS next Friday at 9DPO.


----------



## want2bamom

Iam ttc #2 as well. My daughter is 7. Big gap! My ticker is up to date :) I'm looking for some cycle buddies


----------



## Stacip

Good luck to everyone!!!

Im currently on cycle day 9 (first month of TTC); our plan is to DTD starting tomorrow every other day until cycle day 20 haha. Im also using OPK sticks, but I never had any luck with them with my last TTC journey (never actually got a positive result, but got pregnant on third cycle???). 

Sending baby dust to all of you!!!!


----------



## Hope16

welcome want2beamom!

What a nice group we have here :) 

It's nice that we are all starting around the same time .


----------



## Hope16

I took a clear blue easy test this morning and it was BFN. I hope you ladies have better luck!


----------



## Stacip

Hope16 said:


> I took a clear blue easy test this morning and it was BFN. I hope you ladies have better luck!

Sorry about your BFN Hope :(


----------



## Hope16

It's okay. I don't get my hopes up with this fertility stuff, that way I never get myself down.

AF showed up yesterday but it's very different. It's heavy at times but then it's not often. Sometimes I pee and it's not there. But it's definitely red and clotty when it does come. So I'm not sure what to make of it.

I am meeting with my RE at 3pm today to talk about IVF for next month. I guess it's a fresh start.

How are all you ladies doing??


----------



## tankel

BFN's so far. Hoping for a bfp on Friday for my birthday.


----------



## Hope16

Wanna follow my crazy story...

Jan 13- IUI

Jan 19- Home pregnancy test (clear blue)- BFN

Jan 20th- pregnancy blood test- POSITIVE HCG only 5.75
(anything over 5 indicates pregnancy but it's extremely low)

Jan 21st- bleeding bright red- sorta like a period, not as heavy, but way way more than implantation spotting. I've been bleeding all day.

Jan 22nd- second pregnancy blood test- HCG 17. Still bleeding.
(if HCG doubles within 48 hours it's considered a viable pregnancy)

Jan 31st- third pregnancy blood test- waiting on results....still bleeding though


----------



## Hope16

The nurse called....

my hcg went from 17 to 42 however my progesterone is a 2. That is terrible and most likely an indicator this pregnancy is either ectopic or implanted abnormally in the uterus. 

The doctor wants me in Friday morning for more bloodwork to see if my hcg doubles again or starts to drop. If they don't double we have to determine whether we do a D&C (if it is in my uterus) or that methotrexate shot to clear it out of my tube.

The nurse didn't seem to think this will turn out to be a healthy pregnancy at all. I have the worst fertility luck. Only positive is I'm not bleeding anymore.


----------



## tankel

Sorry, Hope16. :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

I went in this morning for ANOTHER round of blood work. The doctor or nurse should call me anytime later this afternoon to tell me the results and what the best course of action should be.

Good news is I stopped bleeding. I bled from Sunday - Wednesday evening.
No cramps, no pain. Just the normal tired and lightheaded feeling.

Best case scenario would be my progesterone jumps up and my HCG numbers finally reach in the 100s. (they went from 5.75, 17, 42)

Worst case would be if my numbers stop climbing then we have to figure out where it may have implanted and what procedure is required to remove the poorly implanted embryo.

Fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## tankel

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Hope16

Got the call from the nurse...she said my pregnancy is progressing! But I am still on ectopic watch.

my HCG went from 42 to 133.5!
my progesterone went from 2 to 8!

I go back for more bloodwork Monday to see if my number continues to double and if my progesterone rises. I was instructed to keep taking my progesterone supplements.

If everything goes well Monday, I might be able to have an ultrasound Friday. Then we can rule out if it's ectopic or in my uterus.


----------



## tankel

What wonderful news. Hope the great news continues.


----------



## Stacip

Got my first ever positive OPK this morning. 

And of course, I have a terrible yeast infection. Thinking of just doing the old turkey baster method hahaha. Sex is out of the question, thats for sure...

Bad timing.


----------



## Hope16

Awe Stacip I am happy you finally got a positive OPK but that stinks about the YI.
I had a friend who was having trouble getting pregnant. Although I don't advise this, she had her husband masterbate in a cup and she injected it up her vagina with a syringe. It resulted in a healthy baby boy. Crazy right?


----------



## Stacip

Seriously considering trying something like that haha. 
I have had a feeling this cycle is not going to be successful anyway (probably because its my first month of trying), so I suppose its not a huge disappointment.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Wohoo hubbys finally home im back in the game &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995; AF came a day early and a really light one this month so wondering if I actually did O last cycle or it was the remains of the chemical... 
Cervix is nice and high and starting to soften &#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Hope16

Mrnmrsm, that's great news! I hope this is your month! and what could be better timing than having Valentine's Day approaching.


----------



## Hope16

Hey ladies ... thanks to anyone who still might be following along. I went in for blood work and an ultrasound today. The doctor said there was nothing in my uterus and my lining was a 2. So no need for a D&C. However there was a mass inside my right fallopian tube. It could be a blood clot left over from the bleed I had two weeks ago. The only way to tell if this mass is still an embryo is to see what my beta levels are doing. Last Monday they stalled out at 165. Today they came back at 90 which is a good sign it's potentially resolving itself. 

I had a choice- either come back today and get the methotrexate shot to abort whatever might be lingering. Then I can't conceive for 3 months in order to avoid birth defects. Or come back sunday for bloodwork and ultrasound. They want to see if my numbers drop significantly again and to measure the mass. If it's shrinking or dissolved completely that's a good sign it's resolving on its own and not a risk of rupture.

I chose to wait until Sunday. I am so scared of needles and I really think it might be resolving on its own. Plus I don't want to inject myself with a chemotherapy drug that can cause birth defects. All of that scares me. 

Do you think I've made the right choice?


----------



## tankel

I for sure think you made the right choice. Worse come to worse, you can always get the shot after Sunday, right?


----------



## Hope16

yes, if the mass gets larger or if my hcg doesn't continue to drop naturally I will have to get the shot. I think with such low beta numbers, I am safe to wait another 2 days.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Hope16 said:


> Mrnmrsm, that's great news! I hope this is your month! and what could be better timing than having Valentine's Day approaching.

Im not too fussed if its not as were ntnp for now :) im Due to ovulate between 13th & 16th so could well be a valentines baby!


----------



## Hope16

My numbers jumped from 90 to 190 so I was advised yesterday that I need to come in for the shot. They took my height, weight, temperature and blood pressure. I go back at noon and we will discuss the hcg levels and I will get the shot. 

I woke up this morning and was bleeding again. I have tension on my left side which is weird because the ectopic mass is on my right side. I am a ball of emotions. Angry, sad, overwhelmed, scared. My husband just doesn't understand because it's not happening to him. He gets to be a spectator from the sidelines and I am the one that has to get poked for blood draws and get pumped with hormones. Now I have to get another big needle full of a chemotherapy drug that can cause birth defects. Plus I hate the idea of waiting another 3 months to try again. I am going to be 36 years old this August so a part of me feels like I'm racing the clock. It just seems so unfair.


----------



## tankel

Sorry, hope.


----------



## Hope16

the shot wasn't too bad. they had to break the dose down into two needles, so I got one in each butt cheek. I iced my butt beforehand so I didn't feel a thing. I had a mini anxiety attack in the waiting room. my nerves are shot from so much worry. I'm glad this is almost all behind me. I have to go Friday for blood work to check my hcg level. today it was 130. hopefully by Friday it's cut by half.

I will update as I go along. thank you for all the well wishes. I appreciate the support.


----------



## tankel

Glad it wasn't too bad on you.


----------



## deeee

Hi Hope! I just read your story and I think 3 months have passed! how are you doing? are you going to try again?

i've been ttc #2 for 3 yrs and no luck... so i get the racing the clock part.


----------



## TransDad

Hi! TTC #2. Been TTC for 3 years.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello everyone :hi: 

Is there anyone about ?? Me and my partner are ttc our second child i suffer with pcos and really had tough time wwith my first


----------



## Rachellou

Hi everyone... could I join ☺️

I’m 29, partner is 33 DS is almost 5

TTC #2 copper coil taken out March 15th 2019. 

Currently 6DPO xxx


----------



## Peach2010

Hi ladies! May I join? I’m 31 ttc #2 for 5 years. One child conceived with no issues in 2010. “Unexplained infertility “ Am currently on CD 12 in fertile window praying this our month ❤️


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies, I'm back on BnB after a very long time and I'm TTC baby no4 with my new partner. It's our first cycle, I'm only CD7 so excited and nervous. I'm overweight and have had struggles with long cycles in the past and not ovulating so I'm hoping it goes a little smoother this time round!


----------



## Miss_Bump

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back on BnB after a very long time and I'm TTC baby no4 with my new partner. It's our first cycle, I'm only CD7 so excited and nervous. I'm overweight and have had struggles with long cycles in the past and not ovulating so I'm hoping it goes a little smoother this time round!

Hi I'm back after about 7 years and my daughter is 10. I remember you!


----------

